# We won't get the Championship!



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

No, no and once again no!
After that disappoinig game against the Kings which also meant the second straight loss against them that season I'm no longer convinced, that the mavs will have a chance to conquer the Finals and get the NBA title!
They won't have a chance against Sacramento or L.A. in the playoffs, because they are to focused on shooting and still have a big problem in their low post game!
In my opinion the mavs need a real low post scorer who can match up with guys like Shaq or C.Webb! Bradley and also LaFrentz are taking to much shoots from Downtown and they aren't playing the kind of hard low post game the mavs would need! 
Nowitzki is in my eyes a very tall shooting guard, who does well in shooting and even got a very good drive to the basket, but he isn't a low post scorer, too!
The mavs need to trade Bradley, LaFrentz and even Van Exel to get the guy they need!
Another possibility would be to trade LaFrentz and Van Exel for Ben Wallace! Then they would increase their D seriouslyt and might get a chnce to stop players like Duncan or C.WEbb!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The Mavs have to prove that they can beat the leagues best teams. The've lost twice to Sacraemnto in the last month and they also blow a 28 fourth quarter lead to the Lakers two months ago. The team is progressing very well and aslong as they don't have to play the Kings or Lakers in the first two round the'll be locks for the Conference Finals, with the Blazers being a wild card as a team that could beat the Mavs in the 2nd round.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Don Nelson has never put a premium on defense, he has always been an offense first and defense second type of guy. Even when he was back with the Warriors it was like that.


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

Through the regular season, the offense style is pretty attractive for any Dallas-Fan, but will we win a championship by balling that kind of run-and-gun!


----------



## TheQuestion (Jan 24, 2003)

they should put Van Exel in the starting five...Nash shoots to often! and he always shoots off-balance


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

Van exel even shoots more often than Nash! In my opinion van exel is a selfish ego-baller! I don't think, that it would be an edge for the mavs to make him a starter. 
Nash is one of the best point guards in the whole NBA!


----------



## TheQuestion (Jan 24, 2003)

but van exel scores much more than nash does...and how often did van exel make the mavs win in the last few games?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Actually Nash scores around 18 points agame and shots around 50% from the field where as Nick scores about 12 points while shooting around 40%.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I would take Nash over any pg not named Kidd or Payton as of this moment (for this 1 year)...

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe in a year or two the Mavs can make a legitamate run at a title, just not this year.


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

if nelson ever wants to win a championship he's gonna need to not worry about offense down the stretch of games so much. for instance, last night against the bucks with 40 seconds left he has nash, dirk, finley, raef, and nick. he should've had bell in there for nick. especially when you still have two timeouts left cause you can get nick back in there for the final shot. it's really starting to piss me off not seeing any of our defensive specialists in at the end of games. we MUST start doing that if we want to win these close games against good teams.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I agree with several points made on this thread.

The Mavs <b>need</b> to play defense and they <b>need</b> to communicate while on defense.

Nash is a solid point guard, better than Nick the quick, who is a shorter shooting guard. Actually, if they played Avery more, they'd have someone who rotates on defense, which Nick doesn't do very well. Nick could be added to a trade package for a defender in the paint!

I thought they should have traded Shawn a long time ago, but now would be the ideal time to package him with another player to get some defender who is <b>"available"</b>, which Ben Wallace is not.....someone like Kurt Thomas?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I agree with several points made on this thread.
> 
> The Mavs <b>need</b> to play defense and they <b>need</b> to communicate while on defense.
> ...


What do you think about Antiono Davis? There is a thread up about sending Nick and Raef for Davis,Hunter,Murry and a number 2 pick.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you think about Antiono Davis? There is a thread up about sending Nick and Raef for Davis,Hunter,Murry and a number 2 pick.


Antonio is a very good defender and would voice his opinion about defensive rotations, too. I would <b>LOVE</b> to see him in a Dallas uniform!


----------

